# Free Wifi du voisin : comment le bloquer ?



## BulgroZ (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait une petite recherche mais sans succès, alors je pose ma question :

Quand j'allume ou que je réveille mon MacBook Air, il se connecte quasi toujours sur le réseau Free Wifi de mon voisin, au lieu de se connecter sur mon propre réseau Airport.
Du coup, je suis obligé de changer manuellement le réseau par le menu ad hoc.

J'ai déjà essayé de modifier les préférences réseaux, en changeant l'ordre des réseaux préférés pour mettre Free Wifi en fin de liste. Ou en le supprimant de cette liste.
Mais rien n'y fait, quelques réveils plus tard, je  me retrouve sur ce réseau non désiré.

Si vous avez d'autres idées....


----------

